# Best Online Spider Shops?



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi all

Just wondering what other places there are as I only know of The Spider Shop and Tarantula Barn

Cheers for any help, Bobby


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Theres Exotic pets but iv heard bad things about them and theres also Creature Feature in Harrogate but they only take phone orders and send them out. Thats how i got my 1st T Voodoo. 
Heres the link:
THE CREATURE FEATURE - Specialist Reptile Shop - HOME


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the tarantula shop and virginia cheeseman are both good, VC can be a bit expensive though


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Theres Exotic pets but iv heard bad things about them and theres also Creature Feature in Harrogate but they only take phone orders and send them out. Thats how i got my 1st T Voodoo.
> Heres the link:
> THE CREATURE FEATURE - Specialist Reptile Shop - HOME


Personally haven't bought from Exotic pets but since the owner or the owners relative came on the forum a few months back and asked how they could improve, answered peoples complaints and asked for help reviewing caresheets they had I have felt a lot better and I probably would buy from them In the future if they had something I was interested in which I couldn't find here. For some animals they are unusually overprices but then there are others were I would say their underpriced, depends on were they get them from I suppose.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Martin Goss, never used him myself but a few others seem to. 
Home page.htm


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Martin Goss, never used him myself but a few others seem to.
> Home page.htm


Hes a brilliant guy and always sells decent stock at decent prices. The Goss brothers are some of the most down to earth people you will ever meet and are usually at the shows.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Hes a brilliant guy and always sells decent stock at decent prices. The Goss brothers are some of the most down to earth people you will ever meet and are usually at the shows.


hey Selina totally off topic but is the Newark show always at the same location? I'm trying to find out exactly were it is, someone told me London road but that's more on the outskirts of Nottingham, still like 15miles from Newark so that can't be it unless london road is a lot longer then i thought.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> hey Selina totally off topic but is the Newark show always at the same location? I'm trying to find out exactly were it is, someone told me London road but that's more on the outskirts of Nottingham, still like 15miles from Newark so that can't be it unless london road is a lot longer then i thought.


Yea it is but Kettering, BTS and Kempton are 1st lols. Never been to Newark but havent heard that it has moved.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Yea it is but Kettering, BTS and Kempton are 1st lols. Never been to Newark but havent heard that it has moved.


well Newark is by far closest to me, i think it's in May-june time?

Which is the biggest invert one, BTS? Or is that just lots and lots of T's only.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> well Newark is by far closest to me, i think it's in May-june time?
> 
> Which is the biggest invert one, BTS? Or is that just lots and lots of T's only.


BTS is mostly Ts but i know there are diff inverts available. Its deff 1 of the best shows for stuff like G.pulchras etc.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

selina20 said:


> BTS is mostly Ts but i know there are diff inverts available. Its deff 1 of the best shows for stuff like G.pulchras etc.


which one, if any, have a few other things like millipedes, centipedes etc probably there? Might newark have things like that?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> which one, if any, have a few other things like millipedes, centipedes etc probably there? Might newark have things like that?


Kempton is the best for them or even reptile shows are tbh. Dont get a centipede until u have had experience of aggressive Ts. Pedes are 100 times worse lmao.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

i hope there are centipedes there


----------

